
A MIDI-Based Programming Language - PeCaN
http://velato.net/
======
PeCaN
And the hello world program:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhni-6Q5z80](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhni-6Q5z80)

